# Slit size on inflow lily pipe



## Sonnyarba (17 Aug 2011)

Hi there,

I just ordered "Power men" lily pipe set from e-bay, and since I have no experience with lily pipes, I wonder if relatively tiny slits on the inflow pipe will allow enough water to flow into the filter? 



The filter is Eheim 2078 with rated flow of 1800 l/h, and it seems like those holes might be too thin, and reduce water flow.  :? 




Any experiences using this pipe on larger filter? Is there any way to increase those tiny slits, except cutting pipe's tip?

Or there is no need to worry about it?

Cheers


----------



## nayr88 (17 Aug 2011)

I read else where that if you add together the size o the slits they should be atleast equal to the size diameter of the tube..... If that makes sense. 

I know people run large filters with glassware, and have only heard about opted tubing collapsing on the fx5 but that's like 3500lph or there abouts.


----------



## Sonnyarba (18 Aug 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> I used this set from ebay and found that the flow was awful & greatly reduced :/
> 
> There are enough slits & the outflow seems to create a poor flow!


How can it be possible that the outflow can create a poor flow?  

Cheers


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Yes, mine created a lot of flow in the back but almost no flow at the front (tank is 60cm long) ...


----------



## Sonnyarba (18 Aug 2011)

Hmmm... so, it seems I won't be so happy with those pipes... when they arrive...   
I've googled for a while before making final decision, and it seemed everyone was satisfied, considering value for money  :? 

At the end I will have to go for ADA pipes because I'm perfectionist


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Maybe my lily pipe wasn't placed as it should be. Just try them out, they might be perfect


----------

